# Sitzkiepe umbauen



## Carphunting Nrw (3. November 2008)

HI leute

Ich habe die Q-box von Ultimate  gesehn und finde sie einfach nur geil!!

bis auf den preis ist daran einfach zum feedern alles gut



nun plane ich ein anderes projekt ich habe von einem Angelkolegen so eine kiste bekommen sie sieht ungefähr so aus vom grundaufabu der selbe

http://www.mosella-team.de/images/580104a.jpg





meint ihr ich könnte vorne ein podest dran bauen,  so wie räder 
und stützen ?



hat das schon jemand gemacht??


wenn ja bitte ich um fotos!




Ich freue mich über eure antworten!


----------



## hechtkiller999 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

cheers...

du kannst dir ja ein podest z. B. von rive, was natürlich sehr teuer ist, oder ein anderes, dazu kaufen und dir dann deine kopfruten halterung feederarm etc zu kaufen... un dir dan einfach schubkarrenräder im baummarkt kaufen, eine achse  oder irgendwas zum befestingen nehmen un sie an das podest dran schweisen. selbses gilt für die schiebe halterung: einfach im baumarkt eisen stangen kaufen zu recht schneiden un zusammen schweisen...hat ein guter freund von mir gemacht, er hat dem ganzen die krone auf gesetzt und hat led lichter in die sitzkiepe eingebaut, ist übertrieben, aber funktionert,..das müsste eigl die günstigste lösung sein...hofe ich hab dir geholfen

mfg Hechtkiller


----------



## elmo (3. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

grüss dich .


hab die q box . komplett mit feederarm pole halter , rädern etc. war gar nicht so teuer!!!!!!!!!!


kauf dir doch lieber dass komplette kit dann musst du nix basteln oder zusammenmorxen.


elmo


----------



## hechtkiller999 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

ja würd ich auch machen weil ich hab  eine von rive is zwar sehr teuer aber is halt qualität...


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

Bekomme ich eigendlich die Verschlüsse für eine Sitzkiepe einzeln zu kaufen ??
Von mir aus auch als Set.
Bei meiner Kiepe taugen die Verschlüsse nicht die Bohne.|uhoh:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (7. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

Hier mal ein Bild davon .


----------



## m-spec (8. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild davon .



Du solltest mal im örtlichen Baumarkt in der Beschlagsabteilung für Möbel gucken und wenn da nichts geht mal den nächsten Beschlagshandel aufsuchen. Die sollten da helfen können.


----------



## elmo (8. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

würde ich auch sagen dass du mal ein beschlagsfachverkäufer/in aufsuchst |supergri

baumarkt würde ich auch mal gucken . passt denn da viel in die kiste rein???


----------



## Gizi (8. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Bekomme ich eigendlich die Verschlüsse für eine Sitzkiepe einzeln zu kaufen ??
> Von mir aus auch als Set.
> Bei meiner Kiepe taugen die Verschlüsse nicht die Bohne.|uhoh:




Das kenn ich  Schau mal bei ebay unter ersatz verschluss dort gibt es welche aus Kunststoff, Artikelnr: 110307842841.

Ich habe es zwar anders gemacht weil ich keine brauchbaren teile gefunden habe. Kann später mal ein Bild posten.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*



Gizi schrieb:


> Das kenn ich  Schau mal bei ebay unter ersatz verschluss dort gibt es welche aus Kunststoff, Artikelnr: 110307842841.
> 
> Ich habe es zwar anders gemacht weil ich keine brauchbaren teile gefunden habe. Kann später mal ein Bild posten.


 
danke für die tip.
baumärkte haben sowas nicht in denen ich war.
aber der verschluß bringt mich schon weiter.


----------



## MykeFarell (10. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

Also ich habe mir eine Art Sackkarre für meine Sitzkiepe gebaut.
Komplet aus Aluminium und mit Luftbereifung.
Ist sogar Kunsthofbeschichtet und wiegt gerade mal 2-3 Kg.
Läuft echt gut!

Ich hatte es satt immer alles bis zum Wasser zu schleppen.
Man muss ja heutzutage, gleich einen halben Fußmarsch
Absolvieren um ein par Stunden in ruhe Angeln zu können.

Da heißt es „parken nur auf den dafür ausgewiesenen Plätzen“
Ja gut, ist auch alles Naturschutz !!!! |uhoh:

Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann ich noch ein Paar Bilder 
Machen und reinstellen.


----------



## Gizi (10. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*



MykeFarell schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir eine Art Sackkarre für meine Sitzkiepe gebaut.
> Komplet aus Aluminium und mit Luftbereifung.
> Ist sogar Kunsthofbeschichtet und wiegt gerade mal 2-3 Kg.
> Läuft echt gut!
> ...



Ich hätte interesse :> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nen trolly kaufe kenn das problem mit dem schleppen von dem gerödel auch keine lust mehr zu.


----------



## MykeFarell (10. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

Werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder machen.
Komme heute nicht mehr dazu.
#6


----------



## MykeFarell (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

Ja,
Habe eben mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Wie gesagt, 
Aluminiumrahmen,
Luftbereifung,
und sehr leicht !!!


----------



## Gizi (11. November 2008)

*AW: Sitzkiepe umbauen*

ajo das hat gesicht. nun muss ich mir mal den kopfzerbrechen ob ich das auch hin bekomme


----------

